# Aylesbury next  Wed 19th Jan



## ianshearin (Jan 13, 2011)

I am working in Aylesbury next Week and have Wednesday free, is there anyone free for a game on that day.


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2011)

Ian

I'd be up for a game, though would have to be a  lateish morning start as I have the builders arriving first thing to do some snagging. 

Am a member at Aylesbury Vale, its pretty basic but you're more than welcome


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2011)

UNfortunately next wednesday is a busy day for me. Thursday or friday - no probs.

Don't play Aylesbury Golf Centre in Bierton - don't ask - just don't!!


----------



## ianshearin (Jan 13, 2011)

That sounds good Fundy, late morning is fine for me, Im staying at my Sisters the night before in Waddesdon, she likes a drink or 3 so Im guessing late morning is good for me too ;p
I will pm you with my details and we can arrange a time

Ian


----------



## ianshearin (Jan 13, 2011)

UNfortunately next wednesday is a busy day for me. Thursday or friday - no probs.

Don't play Aylesbury Golf Centre in Bierton - don't ask - just don't!!
		
Click to expand...

I have to ask I just...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2011)

It will be underwater, the greens are rubbish, fairways no-existent, the course unexciting and badly designed, you'll bring half the course back with you on your shoes/trousers/trolley, the greenkeepers spend more time pratting about than greenkeeping, finding a level teeing area is a miracle, the tee markers don't point in the right direction, the 150 yard markers are not.............

Do yourself a favour, got to Aylesbury Park or Aylesbury Vale.


----------



## ianshearin (Jan 14, 2011)

It will be underwater, the greens are rubbish, fairways no-existent, the course unexciting and badly designed, you'll bring half the course back with you on your shoes/trousers/trolley, the greenkeepers spend more time pratting about than greenkeeping, finding a level teeing area is a miracle, the tee markers don't point in the right direction, the 150 yard markers are not.............
		
Click to expand...

Apart from that is it a good course..


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 14, 2011)

It will be underwater, the greens are rubbish, fairways no-existent, the course unexciting and badly designed, you'll bring half the course back with you on your shoes/trousers/trolley, the greenkeepers spend more time pratting about than greenkeeping, finding a level teeing area is a miracle, the tee markers don't point in the right direction, the 150 yard markers are not.............

Do yourself a favour, got to Aylesbury Park or Aylesbury Vale.
		
Click to expand...

we need a regular 'where not to go' thread. 

I would add Tilsworth (nr Dunstable). This may have been a decent 9-hole in its past as it still has one or two decent holes but as an 18-hole its a disaster. One boring hole after another squeezed in along the OOB. I think it's laid on clay so when wet it's nasty.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 14, 2011)

ahhh cheers for that as my gf lives in dunstable and tilsworth was a possible jaunt for me when staying at hers


----------



## ADB (Jan 14, 2011)

Try Dunstable Downs GC, much nicer.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ian

I'd be up for a game, though would have to be a  lateish morning start as I have the builders arriving first thing to do some snagging. 

Am a member at Aylesbury Vale, its pretty basic but you're more than welcome
		
Click to expand...


Hey Ian, I will be joining you and Steve on Wednesday. Look forward to meeting you.

Alex


----------



## rickg (Jan 18, 2011)

Is there room for a fourth player? I could join you Wednesday if so.....No problem if it's already been taken.
Rick


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2011)

Rick

Just the 3 of us currently and you're more than welcome to join us.

One small caveat is I popped up the club earlier and it was no trolleys as very wet and its currently tipping it down again so likely to be very wet underfoot.

If thats not an issue then you're more than welcome and would be good to have a 4 ball. We've arranged to meet at 10 for 10.30.


----------



## rickg (Jan 18, 2011)

carrying's not a problem....cheers...see you at 10 Wednesday.
I'll pm you my mobile.


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2011)

Have pm'ed back, look forward to meeting you on Weds


----------



## Region3 (Jan 18, 2011)

carrying's not a problem....cheers...see you at 10 Wednesday.
I'll pm you my mobile.  

Click to expand...

Have you got the right brand of carry bag?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2011)

carrying's not a problem....cheers...see you at 10 Wednesday.
I'll pm you my mobile.  

Click to expand...

Have you got the right brand of carry bag? 

Click to expand...

He's probably bringing a caddy


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2011)

In matching kit.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 18, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## ianshearin (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking good, even a 4 ball which is great....
I dont have matching kit though.... Or a caddie...... O_O


----------



## rickg (Jan 18, 2011)

carrying's not a problem....cheers...see you at 10 Wednesday.
I'll pm you my mobile.  

Click to expand...

Have you got the right brand of carry bag? 

Click to expand...

I'll give you 2 guesses.... 







shiny irons.....







VR woods...... (spot the V-Easy!!)


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nike putter???


----------



## rickg (Jan 18, 2011)

Nike putter???
		
Click to expand...

Thought you might pick up on that............Picking up the Nike Method 002 when my VR Tour bag arrives at Direct Golf in Edgware this week......


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well my clubs are as shiny as yours(or shinyer!) but my game wont be.... Looking to have some fun though. It will be a game of spot the non cat 1 player. Come on the home advantage, members bounce!!(dont think anything will bounce)


----------



## rickg (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking forward to it....weather forecast is for sunny intervals with a high of 6 degrees....perfect!!

Is there a practice range there?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 18, 2011)

Next to the car park. We will be in or around the shed so meet us there. Just stick your shoes(Nike)on as we can stop in at the club house after on our way to the putting green and tee off.

Duno if we have an actualy tee time but they know we are coming to play and I think we will have the place to ourselves as the old crew will not carry.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice bag Rick. I've got one of those and think it's brilliant.
I'd carry more often if I didn't have a body like the bloke on the Mr. Muscle adverts 

Are you serious about the Nike putter 

I thought Scotty users would never stray.


----------



## rickg (Jan 18, 2011)

Are you serious about the Nike putter 

I thought Scotty users would never stray.
		
Click to expand...

Sure am.....hoping to get it Thursday.......in fact the Scotty takes second place to the Bettinardi....but I'm keen to see if the claims that the Nike gets the ball rolling earlier than other putters are real.
It puts top spin on the ball while all other putters create backspin.....or so the videos of the Oven claim....we'll see.....


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 18, 2011)

At lease you have a Mizuno Glove.


----------



## ADB (Jan 18, 2011)

First club i ever joined AVGC so hope you guys have a good game tomorrow. Be interested to see hpw it plays at this time of year.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 18, 2011)

First club i ever joined AVGC so hope you guys have a good game tomorrow. Be interested to see hpw it plays at this time of year.
		
Click to expand...


Great ground staff, the greens will be fine but the fairways will be very wet.


----------



## rickg (Jan 19, 2011)

the greens will be fine but the fairways will be very wet.
		
Click to expand...

You got it spot on there mate.......had a great time today. Thanks to Ian, Steve & Alex.

Steve & Ian beat Rick & Alex 5&4.

Comprehensive drubbing and some fine golf by both Steve and Ian.

Steve will defintely be back to CAT 1 status this year (and a very low one at that).....254 yd 3 wood into the par 5 12th pin high to set up an eagle putt tha he just missed was one of the highlights  

Great company, hope to do it again soon.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 19, 2011)

Very lucky to play with these guys today. Thank you all. I badly let Rick down for a number of reasons so he really did have to take the other two on himself and made a great fist of it.

The whole thing was exactly what I love about golf apart from my actual golf and what I also love about this forum. 

A real plesure gents, lets do it again soon.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 19, 2011)

nice one fella's, not far from that area so may hook up some time, then I can make you look good Alex


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 19, 2011)

nice one fella's, not far from that area so may hook up some time, then I can make you look good Alex 

Click to expand...


Sounds good to me, we will sort a game.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2011)

Rick, was a pleasure to have you and Ian at ours, a most enjoyable day and a good game of golf, both you guys played well considering how wet it was underfoot and that you'd not played the course before. Can see the rebuilt swing is paying dividends, add in a nike putter and all will be well 

Would love to come to yours, we'll have to arrange something soon

Gibbo, more than welcome anytime


----------



## rickg (Jan 19, 2011)

Quick pic from today:
l-r; Ian teeing off, Alex with his shades and PING hat!! & Steve "Sadlowski" Fundy..


----------



## ADB (Jan 20, 2011)

Good to see the greens are holding up, the fairways have always been wet!

Picture - on the 11th?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2011)

That's what I think SHW.
Fancy taking a driver there......

*- shakes head - *


----------



## ADB (Jan 20, 2011)

Long iron and wedge all day long......


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's what I think SHW.
Fancy taking a driver there......

*- shakes head - *
		
Click to expand...


hehe, too wet not too, I think we all did. Twice in the summer I drove the brook (some wind) but right now its just too dank. Oh and ye its the 11th


----------



## ianshearin (Jan 20, 2011)

Was a great day, and as I promised I wont mention we won 5/4, it would be rude to do so, to mention we won 5/4 is just crude and unprofessional, so I wont mention that we won 5/4.....

Big thanks to Steve and Alex who made both Rick and I feel vey welcome, don't beat yourself up Alex about your game, there was a few holes I actually thought you were going to hit the ball first time........

My outstanding memory of the day was pulling out my laser range finder to check the distance to the flag, as I looked round, Alex was checking a iPhone, Rick had a range finder and 'Gadget man' Steve had a course card in his hand trying to subtract 15 from the square root of the nearest tree.. And who do you think was the most accurate......

Great day guys

Btw, we won 5/4.....


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep 5/4, Steve played really well


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it Ian and well done on not mentioning the 5&4 result


----------

